# melanotan 2 black moles/freckles?



## rss500 (Dec 8, 2011)

So I dosed melanotan 2 with a loading phase gradually working my way up. to 1.5iu's. for 8 days. I just did 1.5iu's after a few days, I haven't tanned in the longest time in forever and have color still. The problem is I am continuing to get black moles/freckles on my body/face and it really fucking sucks. 

Do these moles go away, has anyone else experienced this? 

Need some advice? one of the sides i'm stuck with for life prob. cool.


----------



## SRX (Dec 8, 2011)

I see you got your water.. 

I am a lucky one who does not get sides. I do hope they go away


----------



## rss500 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah, evotrition came through on the one bottle, and mainland medical came through, so have extra bottles, which I'll prob. be using for my hgh. 

Yeah, I'm hoping they go away too. 

thanks bro






SRX said:


> I see you got your water..
> 
> I am a lucky one who does not get sides. I do hope they go away


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 8, 2011)

Have you searched previously for logs on this pep before you started?  Some people get the darkening of moles already present, and some even see new ones appear.  They fade once the pep is stopped, but haven't came across any that claim they disappeared/cleared up...


----------



## brundel (Dec 8, 2011)

I read a bunch of research not too long ago that showed that a good % of the test subjects using melanotan also developed melanoma. Steer clear of it no matter what people who sell it are telling you.


----------



## SRX (Dec 8, 2011)

brundel said:


> i read a bunch of research not too long ago that showed that a good % of the test subjects using melanotan also developed melanoma. Steer clear of it no matter what people who sell it are telling you.


 

no shit really?? Damm


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 8, 2011)

freckles? you may be getting gingervitis. 
damn never heard of that from melatonin


----------



## brundel (Dec 8, 2011)

Ill try to dig it up. supporting research always helps.
There was something regarding the increase in melanin leading to skin cell mutation and then cancer. DOesnt it make you guys nervous that moles and spots change color. This is an actual mutation of the cells themselves. As such, there is a high chance that this mutation will become cancerous.


----------



## rss500 (Dec 9, 2011)

Fuck. I have been tanning for years now, and the onset of this, and you saying it is cancerous. wow, don't know what I should do. maybe stop taking melanotan and give up on tanning, and take Vitamin D, becoming pale again? Well, once you have cancer, I don't think there's much of a choice. cool

Yeah, any articles, you can dig up, would be cool. thanks man







brundel said:


> Ill try to dig it up. supporting research always helps.
> There was something regarding the increase in melanin leading to skin cell mutation and then cancer. DOesnt it make you guys nervous that moles and spots change color. This is an actual mutation of the cells themselves. As such, there is a high chance that this mutation will become cancerous.


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2011)

Capt said he has liver spots on his forehead like Mr. Burns now, and they havent gone away.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 9, 2011)

brundel said:


> I read a bunch of research not too long ago that showed that a good % of the test subjects using melanotan also developed melanoma. Steer clear of it no matter what people who sell it are telling you.



That was a "speculation" not a confirmed fact in a study done with a *viral* variation, not the MT2 you see on the market today.


-T


----------



## rss500 (Dec 10, 2011)

my loading phase is done, I don't want to quit taking it, but if these moles keep popping up, I prob. should. huh. shitty. nobody else has seen or multiple black moles coming in on the body?


----------



## SRX (Dec 10, 2011)

rss500 said:


> my loading phase is done, I don't want to quit taking it, but if these moles keep popping up, I prob. should. huh. shitty. nobody else has seen or multiple black moles coming in on the body?


 

So your getting moles places you did not have moles?

Can you post a pic of a new mole. Is it just surface or like a bump comming out of skin


----------



## Movin_weight (Dec 13, 2011)

the darkening of moles is common... it's the same mechanism as with your skin darkening. An increase in melanin will cause freckles and moles to darken as well. Your most likely not developing new moles, but just making those that were extremely light more visible.

It's been discussed that you can avoid this side effect by using low doses and tanning once or twice per week. The whole sunless tanning with high doses is when pple experience these side effects.

I have alot of moles/freckles on my face, and when I was using it they all darkened considerably... but then faded again when I stopped using. But it took several months


----------



## rss500 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice to know. thanks. Yeah, allot of them were caused by this loading phase of the MT2. I'm gonna be doing about 1mg. a week for future. Tanning, most likely a couple of times a week.   Black moles go away!




Movin_weight said:


> the darkening of moles is common... it's the same mechanism as with your skin darkening. An increase in melanin will cause freckles and moles to darken as well. Your most likely not developing new moles, but just making those that were extremely light more visible.
> 
> It's been discussed that you can avoid this side effect by using low doses and tanning once or twice per week. The whole sunless tanning with high doses is when pple experience these side effects.
> 
> I have alot of moles/freckles on my face, and when I was using it they all darkened considerably... but then faded again when I stopped using. But it took several months


----------



## SMALLbaby (Jun 27, 2012)

yeah same here. some of them appeared on my forehead and few on my cheek. my loading fase is done.  can i use lower doses and tanning and hope it will go away


----------

